# I miss you....



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

It does get better. I promise you. Hold on to your memories. Look at pictures. Keep his toys around. Cherish your time with him and cherish the memories. I gets better. In my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kml*



KML611 said:


> Does this grief every get any easier....
> 
> It has been a little over one month since I had to say goodbye to you my sweet boy, Fergus. You were so young and I still cannot understand why you were taken from me so soon....
> 
> ...


It does get better one day at a time, I promise you. So glad your treatment is over. You did the right thing, by setting him free! I hope you will love another Golden, when the time is right, too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your boy.
It does get better, but it takes time. 
It's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. Everyone grieves differently in their own way and time frame. 

The day will come when you think of Fergus you'll smile instead of cry. I hope with time you will be ready to open your heart to another Golden to love. You can never replace one dog with another, but you can choose to open your heart to love again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry. It is hard, I know, lost my Buddy at 9 and half and felt it was too young but your loss of your sweet boy leaves me with no words. I wish I could tell you it wont last long before you smile again and it doesn't for some but we are not all the same and it is not simple equation, so many factors contribute to the grief and it is ok to take one day at the time. You are not alone, many of us felt the way you feel and we hope to see them again one day. Hugs.


----------

